# how to naturally increase test levels?



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

as the title says, what are the best ways increase you natural test levels?

cheers


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

i used a supplement called pink magic, was pretty good. ZMA is also a good supp for naturally raising testosterone levels.


----------



## EssaIsaac (Jun 10, 2011)

Try good stuff of Zinc and B complex , befor BED


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.fitnessandpower.com/nutrition/114-healthy-foods-with-anabolic-effect

http://www.fitnessandpower.com/nutrition/116-healthy-foods-with-anabolic-effect


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Zinc (ZMA) will work, so will a few hours looking at porn, but nothing beats cutting out the booze and having some nuts and a stress free lifestyle, chill out and eat regularly and do not reduce calories by over 10% otherwise your test will die first in tests losing more than a pound a week has been shown to significantly lower test lowers


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't definitively know much myself but hitting the compound movements hard and heavy will increase test levels.

Seems to have helped me though...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've read on here that zma will only increase your test levels if they are low due to a deficiency in these minerals/vitamins. If you are not deficient then they wont make any difference. No source unfortunately... so take it as you wish.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I've read on hear that zma will only increase your test levels if they are low due to a deficiency in these minerals/vitamins. If you are not deficient then they wont make any difference. No source unfortunately... so take it as you wish.


 ihave read a similar thing but what i read said that generally people who train in one way or another are alot more likely to be deficient in zinc.

the thing i read (no source lol) said that for a typical bloke who doesnt train then zma is pointless but for people who physically push them selves its a very useful supp


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

The elephant in the rooms remains most british humans do not get enough Zinc in our diet, now when you apply this to body builders who are already utilising large amount of minerals and vitamins it's use can be considered important in natural bodybuilders, remember almost all studies are carried out on normal folk and few isolate bodybuilders, but common sense should make the answer obvious


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

D-aspartic acid raises your testosterone by up to 400% if you believe the hype.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

400%??? Nah that would mean you produce like 75 times 4 the amount impossible. A grown man produces 75 mg a week max does he not?



mattW said:


> D-aspartic acid raises your testosterone by up to 400% if you believe the hype.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> 400%??? Nah that would mean you produce like 75 times 4 the amount impossible. A grown man produces 75 mg a week max does he not?


It's why I said if you believe the hype, as in the marketing bull companies spew out as fact. I think it does free up testosterone though.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I still am not sure how taking any supplements is any different to taking AAS - its NOT natural your still taking man made substances so why not just take NATURAL TESTOSTERONE to boost your level - or am I missing something ?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

switch said:


> I still am not sure how taking any supplements is any different to taking AAS - its NOT natural your still taking man made substances so why not just take NATURAL TESTOSTERONE to boost your level - or am I missing something ?


I think the OP is referring to maximising the efficiency and output of one's own baseline testosterone levels, not increasing it supraphysiologically.

I'd suggest that adequate sleep (at least 8 hours), training volume and diet (calorie and fat intake) be observed closely first.

Once those are in check, the best data I've witnessed is from Trans-Resveratrol (only in rats though), D-Aspartic Acid and Fenugreek extract (testofen) for increasing testosterone levels. Out of the the three, I'd say TR is the best.


----------



## noso28 (Jun 23, 2011)

zma is the best before bedtime

just take 3 before bedtime


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cold shower, dry sauna (found the cold shower most effective if labido has anything to do with it).

Not taking caffeine, alcohol, sugar, processed carbs, learning what ****es you off to help with anger management (stress raises cortisol), making sure your not deficient in any mineral/vitamin as they are *ALL* vital for good hormonal function. Not being the beta male.

Azomite mineral powder is suppose to be quite effective and giving you all the essential minerals your body needs that most heavily farmed vegetables might not have. Though its a tad radioactive and illegal.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

The old trick of drinking your own jizz is a good way to up the test levels quick


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> The elephant in the rooms remains most british humans do not get enough Zinc in our diet, now when you apply this to body builders who are already utilising large amount of minerals and vitamins it's use can be considered important in natural bodybuilders, remember almost all studies are carried out on normal folk and few isolate bodybuilders, but common sense should make the answer obvious


I hear what you're saying - however my caveat here is that it's not common sense....

If you take the www and do searches as to what is good for you and what's not - you'll get a 50:50 resonse on guess what... everything!

I have my final Mens Health mag (subscribed as a brithday pressie).... I'm not renewing! These guys tell you on one page - "do this, take that - it's perfect". 2 Pages later - "research has shown this increases cancer risk - don't take this or that or so this blah blah".... so even in same publication they send such a confusing message - I guess it depends upon your focus.

So as a bodybuilder (if the OP is a bodybuilder), should he take every single supp available or should he take none what-so-ever?

This is the crux of his question - to which I don't have the answer - all I have is more bloody questions dammit.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

The Keto diet is a good way


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

To ensure healthy natural test production make sure you get at least 10% of your daily calories from either saturated or monounsaturated fats, make sure you have at least as many carbs as protein per g in your diet, ensure adaquate zinc intake, and avoid nicotine, marijuana and alcohol.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> To ensure healthy natural test production make sure you get at least 10% of your daily calories from either saturated or monounsaturated fats, make sure you have at least as many carbs as protein per g in your diet, ensure adaquate zinc intake, and avoid nicotine, marijuana and alcohol.


Damn, I was hoping to use the fat card


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

cikko said:


> I hear what you're saying - however my caveat here is that it's not common sense....
> 
> If you take the www and do searches as to what is good for you and what's not - you'll get a 50:50 resonse on guess what... everything!
> 
> ...


Mens health talk bollox. They have lots of conflicting articles .I remember them sayin things like 'grow like a beast on the steak diet' then on the next page 'limit red meat to once a week' its laughable


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

switch said:


> I still am not sure how taking any supplements is any different to taking AAS - its NOT natural your still taking man made substances so why not just take NATURAL TESTOSTERONE to boost your level - or am I missing something ?


There are no side effects to supplements for a start.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Lycan Prince said:


> The Keto diet is a good way


Why is this mate it conflicts with that Dtlv74 says but i dont no either way?

Also Bish83 how does caffeine decrease test levels?

Personally lifting heavy and intense did it for me i think


----------

